# trip to ireland



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hi 
can anyone give me some info on the ferries to ireland.....we live in bristol so swansea or fishguard is fine.....we want to go for a weekend if possible.....swansea is obviously nearest but is alot longer crossing....does anyone know what the cabins are like? also which are the cheapest websites to book from....any info would be great
thanks


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hannah

We went on the Swansea to Cork crossing a couple of years ago (when we lived in Bristol, actually  ) and personally wouldn't use that particular crossing again. Obviously, if you're a going to west Ireland it saves you a fair bit of driving but for us this wasn't compensation for the discomfort we felt. To be fair it was extremely rough, which obviously wasn't the ferry company's fault! but the cabin we had was freezing and we ended up in bed with our clothes on and coats over us! The food wasn't up to much either 8O On the way back the tides were not as expected and we had to spend an extra hour in the Bristol channel until the ferry could dock. As we'd been asked to give up our cabin keys well before this we had to just sit in the lounge with all our stuff waiting :roll: 

All other times (about five) we've used Irish Ferries (Pembroke) - it's often been just as rough but at least it's a shorter crossing. The food is really great as is the customer service (or was, we haven't been since they had the kerfuffle over bringing in new staff). Not used Stena (Fishguard) so can't comment on that either. 

Obviously this is just personal opinion and we may have been unlucky with it being cold, delayed etc 

One more thing, however you get there do GO - there is nowhere better on earth to be - oh, that's my opinion too :wink: :lol: 

good luck! 
-H
off to the Baltic Wharf site in Bristol tomorrow!


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks for that it was very helpful.....i have always wanted to go to ireland but never made it and we fancied doing a weekend away without children before perhaps taking them for a couple of weeks in the summer...that way we can check out whats about and base our couple of weeks on what we find over the weekend


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with Relay about the Swansea Cork Ferry. I used it last year cabin uncomfortable and noisy (cabin this time hot). Food awful they managed to get a lasagne burnt on top raw underneath! A mix of Greek and Estonian (I think) crew and cuisine. Glad to get off.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Hanna,

Rita and I went in April from Fishguard to Rosslare, approximately 3.5 hr crossing, using Stenna. The crew, boat and crossing were fine. 

It was the badly, and often drunken behaviour of the Welsh Youth Rugby Teams that were crossing for Irish fixtures, that spoilt our trip, as well as that of everyone else not connected with rugby. 

It was that bad that Rita felt ashamed to be Welsh ! 

There is also a fast sailing on the same route. We paid £75 one way, (special events price), for two adults and the MH.

J & R.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Hannah.

If I were you I would go from Holyhead to Ireland only takes 99 minutes.

Holyhead is 245 miles from Bristol..Fishguare is 149 miles . but the 96 mile drive through Wales would be much better than being stuck on a boat... have a good time when you come over.....aido


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ireland*

Hello and good evening

Where abouts in Ireland are you heading?

There are some freight ships that can operate as Ro-Ro and are as cheap as chips.

Rapide561


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we have'nt really planned to go anywhere in particular but as we are only heading out for a weekend we don't really want to be travelling all the time. as we live in bristol, south wales to southern ireland seems quickest so we get to spend a little more time over there to see what ireland has to offer before going out for a longer period to venture further


----------



## 91563 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hannah,
We went to Ireland twice last year, April and September.
First trip was from Swansea, being in Port Talbot ( Hi Relay ) it was on our doorstep, big big mistake, horrendous night crossing, basic bunkbed cabin that clattered, bumped and banged all night, didnt sleep a wink, glad to get off after 12 hours, we were a little luckier coming back, but will never Ever do that crossing again.
The second time we did Irish Ferries, (they were cheaper than the Stena line) Pembroke - Rosslaire, that wasn`t to bad, i will say, they are not calm waters out there.
We booked both trips Direct with the ferry company online.
The first time out we went up the west coast, very nice but the roads are in need of desperate repair, seemed to have quite a bit of rain. :evil: 
The second trip we stayed around the Waterford, Tremore area,the weather was no better :twisted: . 
It was lovely to go somewhere different, as we had not had the nerve to cross them waters previously.
France this year. :lol:


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

The journey to Rosslare can be very rough due to the atlantic meeting the Irish sea. Iwouldnt travel on that route if I was paid....aido


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> The journey to Rosslare can be very rough due to the atlantic meeting the Irish sea. Iwouldnt travel on that route if I was paid....aido


What a load of crap!! that route is no worse than any other WHEN the weather is bad.

I have travelled it many times with Stena with no problems and also to France with Irish ferries and Celtic and again it was fine. :lol: :lol:


----------

